

Ask HN: What's the stupidest thing you've ever done? I'm doing it now. - boonez123


======
boonez123
I've built websites, companies, started products, I think I'm intelligent but
this is probably the all time dumbest thing I've done. "Going to Maui with my
ex for 2 weeks and thinking it would be amicable".

~~~
hluska
Are there children involved? If so, you're doing something quite admirable!

